# idiot sightings



## kid (May 3, 2005)

Idiot Sighting #1: 
I was at the airport, checking in at the gate, when the airport employee asked, "Has anyone put anything in your baggage without your knowledge?" I said, "If it was without my knowledge, how would I know?" He smiled and nodded knowingly, "That's why we ask." 

Idiot Sighting #2: 
The stoplight on the corner buzzes when it is safe to cross the street. I was crossing with an intellectually challenged coworker of mine, when she asked if I knew what the buzzer was for. I explained that it signals to blind people when the light is red. She responded, appalled, "What on earth are blind people doing driving!"

Idiot Sighting #3: 
At a good-bye lunch for an old and dear coworker who is leaving the company due to "downsizing," our manager spoke up and said, "this is fun. We should have lunch like this more often," Not another word was spoken. We just looked at each other like deer staring into the headlights of an approaching truck. 

Idiot Sighting #4: 
I worked with an Individual who plugged her power strip back into itself and for the life of her could not understand why her system would not turn on. 

Idiot Sighting #5: 
When my husband and I arrived at an automobile dealership to pick up our car, we were told that the keys had been accidentally locked in it. We went to the service department and found a mechanic working feverishly to unlock the driver's side door. As I watched from the passenger's side, I instinctively tried the door handle and discovered it was open. "Hey," I announced to the technician, "it's open!" "I know," answered the young man. "I already got that side..."



Anyone want to add on to this growing list?



kid


----------



## BrandiJo (May 3, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> Idiot Sighting #5:
> When my husband and I arrived at an automobile dealership to pick up our car, we were told that the keys had been accidentally locked in it. We went to the service department and found a mechanic working feverishly to unlock the driver's side door. As I watched from the passenger's side, I instinctively tried the door handle and discovered it was open. "Hey," I announced to the technician, "it's open!" "I know," answered the young man. "I already got that side..."


 are you serious?


----------



## kid (May 3, 2005)

I was in my wrighting class and the teacher was going over the content of what she wanted on our final paper.  A woman in the back raised her hand and asked, "is this going to count twords our grade?"  what the heck r u doing in college?  Holy dung!


maybe this one counts,  We were sparing in the last half hour of class and this guy from the same school but a higher belt class was there to freshen up skills.  He starts telling me that he's on a higher level than anyone in the room besides the teacher and that anyone else he will whoop upon.  We had an odd amount of people in class and i was standing on the side waiting for my turn watchin this guy and the teacher spar.  The teacher stopmed him a new butt hole.  Then had a phone call so i steped in and this guy told me he'd take it easy on me.  2 seconds into it i poped him in the head.  Then i did it again 4 seconds later, then again 10 seconds later.  I kept on taking this guy to town. and five minutes later we switched.  He came up to me after class and said "Your almost at my level of sparing" Im thinkin to myself, this guy couldn't have been much easier.  But whatever. 


Kid


----------



## relytjj (May 3, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> I was in my *wrighting* class and the teacher was going over the content of what she wanted on our final paper. A woman in the back raised her hand and asked, "is this going to count *twords* our grade?"  what the heck* r u* doing in college?  Holy dung!


 Hows that working out for you?


----------



## mj_lover (May 3, 2005)

relytjj said:
			
		

> Hows that working out for you?


 
:rofl: gotta admit kid, that was funny!


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 3, 2005)

Good ones, Kid.  I have one to add that unfortunately, really happened this past March:

I got a flat tire on the way home after class & it seemed to take forever to change it (I was tired from class & it had been a long day). Since it was 9pm, I waited until I could pull into a well-lit parking lot, which turned out to be the parking lot of a fast food restaurant. I parked behind the drive thru sign & got out my tools & started to change the tire. At least 6 or 7 people drove by & just looked at me. None of them said a word, they just sat in their cars & watched me as they ordered their food!  Only the last person said anything to me which was, "Are you changing a tire?"


----------



## Kempogeek (May 3, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Good ones, Kid.  I have one to add that unfortunately, really happened this past March:
> 
> I got a flat tire on the way home after class & it seemed to take forever to change it (I was tired from class & it had been a long day). Since it was 9pm, I waited until I could pull into a well-lit parking lot, which turned out to be the parking lot of a fast food restaurant. I parked behind the drive thru sign & got out my tools & started to change the tire. At least 6 or 7 people drove by & just looked at me. None of them said a word, they just sat in their cars & watched me as they ordered their food!  Only the last person said anything to me which was, "Are you changing a tire?"


DUH!!!  Only one thing to say to that person while tapping the head: "Hello? Hello? Anyone Home?? Think McFly Think!!"


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 3, 2005)

Kempogeek said:
			
		

> DUH!!!  Only one thing to say to that person while tapping the head: "Hello? Hello? Anyone Home?? Think McFly Think!!"


Thanks, Steve.  I was so tired that I thought it best not to say anything to them but trust me, I was tempted! :rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver (May 3, 2005)

I was dropping off some stuff at the public library with a friend in tow. He commented that he loves libraries. After a moment inspiration struck him and he wanted to get some books to read, no problem except he didn't have a library card and I did soo told him that he could borrow against mine. We got the books and he and I waited in line. He then asked how it all worked. 
Him: So how much does it cost?
Me: For what?
Him: To get these books.
Me: Nothing dude, it's a library.
Him: Wow. (pauses) Well, ... you mean it really doesn't cost any money?
Me: No!
Him: Well ... what if you don't return them?
Me: (pauses and thinks carefully)... If you're late, they send a couple of big burly guys over to your house to beat the sh-- out of you.
Him: (totally serious) Really? 

(true story)


----------



## Deuce (May 3, 2005)

I convinced my brother that Ozzy Osbourne and Super Dave Osbourne were brothers


----------



## psi_radar (May 3, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> I was in my wrighting class ...
> 
> 
> Kid



You get college credit to learn how to build sailboats!?! I gotta go back to school.


----------



## Kempogeek (May 3, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Thanks, Steve.  I was so tired that I thought it best not to say anything to them but trust me, I was tempted! :rofl:


 In this day and age, maybe it was a good thing that you didn't say anything. Shows that you can handle stupidity with class. Course if he did wanted to start something, smart money would have been on you Gin with your years experience in Kenpo. The chances people take for being dumb. All the best, Steve


----------



## Zepp (May 3, 2005)

In my freshman year of college, I was one of those guys that was looked to by other people in the dorm for computer tech. support.  The stupidest person I had to deal with was a girl who thought the best way to make Windows unfreeze was to unplug the power strip from the wall.  I plugged it back in for her, and hit the reset button on the strip.  She then asked me if I thought her work had been automatically saved before she unplugged it.  :whip:


----------



## Eldritch Knight (May 3, 2005)

Gin-Gin's story about the tire-changing is just begging for a Bill Engvall "here's your sign" comeback. As a matter of fact, most of the stories here are.


----------



## Ender (May 3, 2005)

One time before a tournament, the host was going over the rules of sparring to the prospective BB judges. He stated that for the childrens' division,  "Strikes to the head will not be allowed". He then got immediately asked "Are ax kicks to the head allowed?". He responded "there will be no strikes to the head". He was then asked "How about a punch on top of the head?"  He replied "there will be no srikes to the head". He then got asked "how about crescent kicks to the side of the head?" The host then paused, looked a bit exasperated, then replied again "there will be no strikes to the head"......True story.


----------



## c2kenpo (May 3, 2005)

Ladies and Gentlmen,

It's stories like these that gave Bill Engvall his career. And yes true stories these 3 are as I share them with you.

In a book store at the counter paying for something what I can't recall when another customer comes up to the counter right from the front door never stopping to look anywhere and interrups my cashier to ask...

" Excuse me ... Where is the Self-Help section?"


I work in retail sales for furniture and bedding so I see a lot of dumfounded things every day. My favirtie is still this this date going to a customer to greet them and see what I can do to help them in there shopping.
#1
Me: "I see you are looking at X item. May I be of assistance?"

Customer: "Yeah Do you know if anyone is working here?"

#2
Me: "How are you doing today mam/sir?"
Customer: " No thanks, I'm just looking."
(I am still stunned by this)

#3
Me: "We accept X credit cards and checks as well as cash. How will you be paying today?"
Customer: " Do take checks?"


Proof that the only thing we hear is the last thing said to us.

David Gunzburg


----------



## kid (May 3, 2005)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> You get college credit to learn how to build sailboats!?! I gotta go back to school.


They also give fishing and skiing classes.  At least at my school they do.

Kid


----------



## arnisador (May 3, 2005)

Heh.


----------



## kid (May 3, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Heh.


Ok, fine i was caught in my own thread about idiots.  Writing not wrighting, my bad loks like everyone goes through a phase.  Damn the English language and their same words meaning different things only spelt different.  We do have all three of those classes at my school though.


Kid


----------



## arnisador (May 3, 2005)

Nah, I was still replying to the original post. Sorry, I just got here!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 4, 2005)

c2kenpo said:
			
		

> Ladies and Gentlmen,
> 
> It's stories like these that gave Bill Engvall his career. And yes true stories these 3 are as I share them with you.
> 
> ...


I think that is an ingrained psychological response to the barrage of sales people in retail that try to assist us every time we walk into their doors. We've become so used to their typical sales tactics of approach-introduce-query-and pitch that we basically can do the job ourselves. So when a salesperson walks up to us (usually with a big --fake--smile) we already know how the game is played and thus go straight to the end game.   

Kinda sad when you think about it. Almost as if no imagination for something new. Sales is sales is sales; object: to get as much money out of you before you walk out the door.


----------



## Croxley (May 4, 2005)

In the years before cellphones I used to carry a pager. One day I was out most of the day, and ended up at my 4pm appointment. As I walked in, the guy I was to see was on his way out. He explained he had an urgent visit to one of his clients, but had phoned and asked my secretary to try to get hold of me to save me the wasted trip.

So next morning I asked her to confirm that the guy had phoned her- "Yes" she replied. "So why didn't you page me to tell me he was called out?", I asked. "I couldn't", she said- "I didn't know where you were."


----------



## Jaymeister (May 4, 2005)

Croxley said:
			
		

> In the years before cellphones I used to carry a pager. One day I was out most of the day, and ended up at my 4pm appointment. As I walked in, the guy I was to see was on his way out. He explained he had an urgent visit to one of his clients, but had phoned and asked my secretary to try to get hold of me to save me the wasted trip.
> 
> So next morning I asked her to confirm that the guy had phoned her- "Yes" she replied. "So why didn't you page me to tell me he was called out?", I asked. "I couldn't", she said- "I didn't know where you were."


How long before you fired her?


----------



## MA-Caver (May 4, 2005)

Jaymeister said:
			
		

> How long before you fired her?


No, you don't fire someone for being that blonde. But you do sit down and explain the concept of pagers in a patronizing manner so she  (or whomever) will get the message that DUH! That's what pagers are for. 


Sigh, perhaps dealing with the stupid people in life is a way to make us realize that our parents were correct in saying "get good grades, stay in skool".   :uhyeah:


----------



## The Kai (May 4, 2005)

My Sensei used to work with repair of office copiers and such.  Got a call one day that a Fax was busted (a few years back).  He showed up ran a couple of tests everything seemed to be fine.  When asked what the problem was trhe secretary patiently loaded the copy into the fax, dialed the number, waited....and somewhat smugly open the cover and seais "See, it has'nt gone anywhere!"


----------



## c2kenpo (May 4, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> I think that is an ingrained psychological response to the barrage of sales people in retail that try to assist us every time we walk into their doors. We've become so used to their typical sales tactics of approach-introduce-query-and pitch that we basically can do the job ourselves. So when a salesperson walks up to us (usually with a big --fake--smile) we already know how the game is played and thus go straight to the end game.
> 
> Kinda sad when you think about it. Almost as if no imagination for something new. Sales is sales is sales; object: to get as much money out of you before you walk out the door.



MAC first this was for humors sake but obviously you have had 
a large amount bad experiences in shopping. Believe me I have worked in retail for over 15 years and sometimes a simple "Hello! How are you?" is just that.. a polite greeting. I use the same thing when I GO shopping, I ask my salesperson how they are doing and I actually inform then my true purpose for being out in there establishment, i.e my wife looking for something and I'm just wandering while I wait for her to finish, however a pleasant converstaion can be struck up and things can be learned fromt he expereince including WOULD I BUY somthing from them.  
However I digress we could have a lovely thread regarding the sublteys of retial sales associates but remember humor is just humor.

David Gunzburg


----------



## Croxley (May 5, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> No, you don't fire someone for being that blonde. But you do sit down and explain the concept of pagers in a patronizing manner so she (or whomever) will get the message that DUH! That's what pagers are for.
> 
> :uhyeah:


She was blonde, as it happens!

I thought if I got too involved in an explanation, it would take all day and serve no purpose, so I just said "Ok, look, next time you need to get me a message, just page me, even if you don't know where I am."


----------



## kid (May 5, 2005)

I didn't know if your pager was with you or, on for that matter.  



kid


----------



## The Kai (May 6, 2005)

Allright how's this for idiot sightings
When my dad died, I was going through his house getting stuff in order.  Sitting next to the VCR was a tape he had rented from a local company.  At this point the tape was, like 3 weeks overdue.  I drove over to the store returned the tape in person and explained the situation.  The girl behing the counter said "Well there is a late fee of $xx.xx, how will you pay it?"  To which I replied "Well, I'm not"  She looked at me and said "Well you know that will affect his credit here"  "Sowhat does that mean" I asked.     The reply "Your father will not be able to rent out any videos here". 

 I said that Okay, well cuz I don't think he will be renting any more"


----------



## shesulsa (May 6, 2005)

When my father passed, my mother was in hysterics.  I went with her to various financial institutions with the certified copies of the death certificates to do the needed business.

 We sat down at one S & L and told the lady what we needed to do.  She asked for proof of death, whereupon we provided the certified document.  She looked at it and said, "What else do you have?"  

 Mom and I looked at each other stunned. "What else do you need?"

 I almost threw up when she said, "Do you have the body with you?"

_Seriously._

 She called her supervisor over to ask, "Don't we have a policy of verifying the identity of the dead body to the name on the death certificate?"

 He looked at her and replied, "No, that's what a death certificate is for."

 Yes, she was blonde.


----------



## oldnewbie (May 6, 2005)

Oh..Oh.. I got one....!!!

 I'm the pseudo computer guy for my company, and I got a call from a girl in our Orlando office, (I'm in Tampa)

 She said her pc was dead, won't boot, the monitors okay, etc.

 So we went through a few steps...over the phone

 1. Everything plugged in? Yes
 2. let's check all the cables... Everything's connected..
 3. okay let's get under the desk... all wiring connected....yes

 Okay.. I guess it's shot... arranged to get a new PC purchased, installl all the pertintent software, etc.. approx 4 hrs work.
 Drive to Orlando... 1-1/2 hrs.

 Arrive at the office, unload the equipment, start to remove her stuff, and low and behold, under her desk I see the power cord is half out of the wall.

 I push it in and the PC starts to power-up... everything is fine.

 I said.. I asked if everything was plugged in???? Her reply?







 You did not tell me to look at the wall....................................:idunno:


----------



## Shodan (May 6, 2005)

While driving down the road the other day, I had to swerve around a lady who was sitting in the turning lane with the nose of her car in my lane cuz she'd pulled in from a side street......she looks at me as I pass and starts yelling and waving her hands in the air like it was MY fault........sheesh!!

  Similarly, while with a friend a few years back, a person ran a stop sign and almost plowed into the car I was riding in......We got flipped off as though it was, yet again, OUR fault.  

   :idunno:


----------



## KenpoTex (May 8, 2005)

Here's one that my little brother said about 6 years ago (in his defense, he was only about 10 at the time).
  I was perusing a gun catalog that came in the mail one day when he walked up and started looking over my shoulder.  I was looking at some shotguns that come from the factory with a camoflage paint-job.  After looking for a moment he said, "I wouldn't want one of those."  I asked him why not, to which he responded: "Because if you ever set it on the ground, you wouldn't be able to find it again."  Being the sensitive, mature big brother that I am, I naturally teased him mercilessly for a few minutes.  

---and then, the sequel---
About a year ago, we were out hunting and I happened to be wearing camo-BDU's.  I was just sitting there thinking about nothing in particular when the inspriation struck me.  I started freaking out and acting like I was about to die.  He of course got all concerned thinking that I might have gotten bitten by a snake or something.  When he and my dad asked what the problem was I calmly informed them that when I was sitting there on the ground, I happened to look down and couldn't see my legs...If hateful looks could kill I'd have been dead.


----------



## Shaolinwind (May 8, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> Idiot Sighting #1:
> I was at the airport, checking in at the gate, when the airport employee asked, "Has anyone put anything in your baggage without your knowledge?" I said, "If it was without my knowledge, how would I know?" He smiled and nodded knowingly, "That's why we ask."
> 
> Idiot Sighting #2:
> ...


I did witness a 30 year old man point at a water tower and ask in earnest what it was for.. Shivers.


----------



## Shaolinwind (May 8, 2005)

c2kenpo said:
			
		

> Ladies and Gentlmen,
> 
> It's stories like these that gave Bill Engvall his career. And yes true stories these 3 are as I share them with you.
> 
> ...


Many many great stories like that on this page http://www.clientcopia.com/top.php .


----------



## Simon Curran (May 8, 2005)

Here in Denmark, most of our electricity is generated by wind power.

A couple of years ago my sister was visiting us from the UK. Sitting on a bus, we passed a few of the windmills.
My older sister, who is actually studying to be a teacher asked me whether or not the windmills have an electric motor to start them when there isn't any wind...
The future does not look bright for her prospective pupils...


----------



## c2kenpo (May 8, 2005)

*LOL* Yah I forgot aboutthat website *L* thanks!


----------



## Rynocerous (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's a few computer orientated ones for you!!!

Computer Challenged?

 IF YOU THINK YOU'RE DUMB ABOUT COMPUTERS, READ THIS, YOU'LL FEEL BETTER.

       Take heart, anyone among you who believes he or she is technologically challenged, you "ain't seen nuthin" yet. This is an excerpt from a Wall Street Journal article:

       1. Compaq is considering changing the command "Press Any Key" to "Press Return Key" because of the flood of calls asking where the "Any" key is.

       2. AST technical support had a caller complaining that her mouse was hard to control with the dust cover on. The cover turned out to be the plastic bag the mouse was packaged in.

       3. Another Dell customer called to say he couldn't get his computer to fax anything. After 40 minutes of troubleshooting, the technician discovered the man was trying to fax a piece of paper by holding it in front of the monitor screen and hitting the "Send" key.

       4. Yet another Dell customer called to complain that his keyboard no longer worked. He had cleaned it by filling up his bathtub with soap and water and soaking the keyboard for a day, then removing all the keys and washing them individually.

       5. A Dell technician received a call from a customer who was enraged because his computer had told him he was "Bad and an invalid." The tech explained that the computer's "bad command" and "invalid" responses shouldn't be taken personally.

       6. A confused caller to IBM was having trouble printing documents. He told the technician that the computer had said it "couldn't find printer." The user had also tried turning the computer screen to face the printer-but that his computer still couldn't "see" the printer.

       7. An exasperated caller to Dell Computer Tech Support couldn't get her new Dell Computer to turn on. After ensuring the computer was plugged in, the technician asked her what happened when she pushed the power button. Her response, "I pushed and pushed on this foot pedal and nothing happened." The "foot pedal" turned out to be the computer's mouse...

       8. Another customer called Compaq tech support to say her brand new computer wouldn't work. She said she unpacked the unit, plugged it in and sat there for 20 minutes waiting for something to happen. When asked what happened when she pressed the power switch, she asked, "What power switch?"

       9. Another IBM customer had trouble installing software and rang for support. "I put in the first disk, and that was OK. It said to put in the second disk, and had some problems with the disk. When it said to put in the third disk, I couldn't even fit it in..." The user hadn't realized that "Insert Disk 2" implied removing Disk 1 first.

       10. A story from a Novell NetWare SysOp:
       CALLER: "Hello, is this Tech Support?"
       TECH: "Yes, it is. How may I help you?"
       CALLER: "The cup holder on my PC is broken -and I am within my warranty period. How do I go about getting that fixed?"
       TECH: "I'm sorry, but did you say a cup holder?"
       CALLER: "Yes, it's attached to the front of my computer."
       TECH: "Please excuse me. If I seem a bit stumped, it's because I am. Did you receive this as part of a promotional at a trade show? How did you get this cup holder? Does it have any trademark on it?"
       CALLER: "It came with my computer. I don't know anything about a promotional. It just has '4X' on it."
       At this point, the Tech Rep had to mute the caller because he couldn't stand it. He was laughing too hard. The caller had been using the load drawer of the CD-ROM drive as a cup holder and it had snapped it off the drive.

       11. A woman called the Canon help desk with a problem with her printer. The tech asked her if she was "running it under windows." The woman responded, "No, my desk is next to the door. But that is a good point. The man sitting in the cubicle next to me is under a window and his printer is working fine."

       12. And last but not least:
       TECH SUPPORT: "O.K. Bob, let's press the control and escape keys at the same time. That brings up a task list in the middle of the screen. Now type the letter "P" to bring up the Program Manager."

       CUSTOMER: "I don't have a 'P'".
       TECH SUPPORT: "On your keyboard, Bob."
       CUSTOMER: "What do you mean?"
       TECH SUPPORT: " 'P' on your keyboard, Bob."
       CUSTOMER: "I'm not going to do that!"

Cheers,

Rynocerous


----------



## Shu2jack (Jun 3, 2005)

> Here's a few computer orientated ones for you!!!
> 
> Computer Challenged?
> 
> ...


 


And people wondered why I always looked so depressed and untalkitive during and after work. Customer service slowly eats away at your soul.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 3, 2005)

This guy is about as stupid as you can get... video of cops arresting some guy not of this time zone. Check it out. :lol:


----------



## BrandiJo (Jun 3, 2005)

the vidio is awesome haha


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 4, 2005)

My daughter used to work at a domain registry as support tech.  She emailed me a few conversations of hers on the help line...

Customer: ?NO I am NOT using internet explorer, I?m using internet EXPLODER. EXPLODER!!! Why don?t you understand, should I spell it out for you??

Customer: ?I?m having problems accessing my website.?
Me: ?Okay what kind of problems are you having??
Customer: ?I have 30 websites and 10 businesses. I am a PROFESSIONAL.?
Me: ?I can see that, sir, but in order to diagnose your problem you need to tell me what?s happening that?s causing you to not see your site.?
Customer: ?I click the internet button, and nothing happens.?
Me: ?Are you able to get on the internet at all??
Customer: ?NO. I already told you, I?m a PROFESSIONAL.?
Me: ?Right. Okay do you have internet service??
Customer: ?that?s why I?m CALLING YOU!?
Me: ?We don?t provide internet service, sir. We provide domains. Is your computer on??
Customer: ?I don?t know.?
Me: ?okay is the screen in front of you lit up??
Customer: ?what screen??
Me: ?Sir, you don?t even have a complete computer yet. You need a monitor.?
Customer: ?Oh.?

Customer: ?I?ve been calling you people ALL DAY and I am REALLY MAD.?
Me: ?okay, what seems to be the problem??
Customer: ?I tried resetting my password and it won?t deliver my password to me!!!?
Me: ?Okay let me try it to see if it will work.?
(I try it, and it obviously works fine)
Me: ?ma?am, I did a password reset and the emails it sends seem to be working fine.
Customer: ?No, it doesn?t. I?ve been waiting all WEEK to receive a letter from you with my password reset and I haven?t gotten it yet.?
Me: ?when was the last time you checked your email??
Customer: ?now you?re changing the subject. You don?t understand, maybe I should speak to someone who knows more than you. I?ve been waiting at the mailbox all afternoon, and the mailman hasn?t delivered it yet
.?

Me: ?okay ma?am what version of internet explorer are you using??
Customer: ?the GoDaddy version.?


Customer (has an Iran accent): ?There?s a big butt on my page and I want it OFF!!?
Me: ?okay what are you using to edit and upload your site??
Customer: ?dreamweaver.?
Me: ?So go back into dreamweaver and edit your index and FTP it on our servers.?
Customer: ?no you don?t understand. I didn?t do it. Someone ELSE put BIG BUTT on my page!! I don?t LIKE big butts pictures!!?

Customer: ?I?ve been trying to upload my website and it doesn?t work.?
Me: ?okay what are your FTP settings??
(he tells me)
Me: ?and what error did it show??
Customer: ?that the account doesn?t exist.?
Me: ?Sir, that?s because it doesn?t, you don?t have a domain or hosting package yet.?
Customer: ?Do I need one??


She said most of her days were like this. Makes you think some people should not be allowed to operate a computer without passing a basic intelligence test.  TW


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jun 6, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> This guy is about as stupid as you can get... video of cops arresting some guy not of this time zone. Check it out. :lol:


Yeah, that's a good one :lol: I like Reno 911 too.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jun 6, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> My daughter used to work at a domain registry as support tech.  She emailed me a few conversations of hers on the help line...
> Customer: ?NO I am NOT using internet explorer, I?m using internet EXPLODER. EXPLODER!!! Why don?t you understand, should I spell it out for you??  She said most of her days were like this. Makes you think some people should not be allowed to operate a computer without passing a basic intelligence test.  TW


 Great ones, TW!  Now how can I get that Internet Exploder? :rofl:


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 6, 2005)

Yeah - I want that "GoDaddy version."


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 6, 2005)

if i told you half my suuport desk storis you woulkd wonder if i am still sane


----------



## Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

we wonder if your still sane anyway
:ultracool


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 17, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Great ones, TW! Now how can I get that Internet Exploder? :rofl:


Chances are you already have it. =)


----------

